# A bad morning



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

The is little guy fed well last night on a small pinkie, its the first time he fed on a complete pinkie but seemed to mange it ok.

This morning however I found him belly up on the bottom of his RUB!

Rest in piece little dude you will never be forgotten


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

omg, so sorry to hear that! do you have any idea why?

RIP little snake


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Sucks.

You win some.. lose some.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Shame, such an awesome looking snake!!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

dam sorry mate


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

awh wow, so sorry to hear that  stunning snake though, what kind of snake is it just out of interest?


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Awwww no  So sorry to hear this!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Daisy_ said:


> awh wow, so sorry to hear that  stunning snake though, what kind of snake is it just out of interest?


Cryptelytrops venustus... not sure if they have a common name?

Pretty pit viper. There you go made one up.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Gutting, stunning snakes.


----------



## scott10 (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry for your lose RIP little guy


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Cryptelytrops venustus... not sure if they have a common name?
> 
> Pretty pit viper. There you go made one up.


Was that a random guess mate? Their common name is beautiful pit viper :2thumb:

Sorry to hear this Graeme.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Lamprophis said:


> Was that a random guess mate? Their common name is beautiful pit viper :2thumb:
> 
> Sorry to hear this Graeme.


It was made up...but thinking about it that name does sound farmiliar.

My subconscious doing the work for me and not quite getting it right.

They are beautiful. So are most pits though.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who commented!

I'm thinking the pinkie was too big, even though he managed to swallow it easily it was still in his throat.

Perhaps he was trying to regurg it?


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> Thanks to everyone who commented!
> 
> I'm thinking the pinkie was too big, even though he managed to swallow it easily it was still in his throat.
> 
> Perhaps he was trying to regurg it?



Dont blame yourself mate , it happens , sorry to hear about your loss , was a cracking looking snake


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

So sorry what a little stunner though


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

what a stinning little thing mate shame to see you lose it 

how small was it as im used to large constrictors that can handle realy oversized prey i have no clue with venomous


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> Thanks to everyone who commented!
> 
> I'm thinking the pinkie was too big, even though he managed to swallow it easily it was still in his throat.
> 
> Perhaps he was trying to regurg it?


 Possibly...there's a fair few things that could have gone wrong/he could have been trying to do...whatever you do Mr.slippery42 don't blame yourself : victory:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Was it a baby venustus?


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is unfortunate.I'm so, so sorry to hear that.


----------

